# Colchester Oil Tank Drain Plug: I Can't Find The Plug?



## Uglydog (Oct 8, 2016)

Please note the attached pic from the manual.
I've drained the oil from the plug below "B".
However, I'm curious how the plug below "B" will drain the tank when the fill "A" and it's resovour is lower than the "B" plug.

Also:

I've added 3liters of oil to the gear box (takes 2.6liters) still nothing showing on the site glass.

Is she supposed to run in order to make this all happen?
Other suggestions?

Thank you!
Daryl
MN


----------



## sgisler (Oct 8, 2016)

Daryl,
That was one of my thoughts exactly. I thought about running it with the return line out of the reservoir and in a suitable container, but worried about running it without oiling. Actually I would be oiled until the reservoir is empty so maybe not such a problem as I made in my head. 
Just odd though, that there isn't a better way. But I think that's what I'm going to go with at oil-change time. 


Stan
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgisler (Oct 8, 2016)

Just had something occur to me. Probably didn't think of it before because my lathe is 'belted' wrong; the oil pump runs off the clutch shaft. If yours is correct (it should run off the motor) you could drop the clutch shaft belts and then the motor would just spin the oil pump. 


Stan
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgisler (Oct 8, 2016)

Uglydog said:


> ...Is she supposed to run in order to make this all happen?...



Yes, you will only see oil running through the sightglass with the motor running (is that what you meant?)


Stan
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 9, 2016)

Yep, mine runs off the motor.
I haven't yet powered her up as I'm trying to figure out which line feeds the variable speed spindle.
I've been warned by two local electricians not to feed the VSS with the "Wild Leg" from the RPC.

There are two site glasses on the headstock. One near the front from the gearbox. This one has a line etched marked oil level. 
I'm up to 3liters on a gearbox which supposedly only takes 2.6liters. 
The other is the splash site glass.

I found out that the "Colchester" plate on the base is secured by 6hex cap screws. 
Removal of the plate gives an easy visual access to the oil tank. My arm is just small enough that I can reach in and touch nearly the entire tank.
No drain.
4button cap screws hold the pump in place, and 4 hold the tank in place.
It was really tempting to pull the tank drill a hole accessible from the front, TIG weld on a threaded boss and make a drain!
Figured I should wait until I have her operable before I start modifications. Maybe next fall!

Daryl
MN


----------



## sgisler (Oct 9, 2016)

Uglydog said:


> ...
> I haven't yet powered her up as I'm trying to figure out which line feeds the variable speed spindle....



The only 3 phase should be to the main motor. Speed control is all mechanical. 



> ...One near the front from the gearbox. This one has a line etched marked oil level.
> I'm up to 3liters on a gearbox which supposedly only takes 2.6liters...



And it doesn't register in the sight glass? That's bizarre, not sure where else it could be going. Maybe pull the drain plug to see if oil is present?



> ...It was really tempting to pull the tank drill a hole accessible from the front, TIG weld on a threaded boss and make a drain!...



That's a good idea, but I don't see how that reservoir comes out? I've had that name plate off and don't remember there being room to get it out of the pedestal that way?




Stan
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 9, 2016)

Solution!
Please note that the manual is incorrect! Please note the attached correction.
The drain is actually not on the right of the headstock it is on the left. The arrow in the manual points the incorrect direction.
When I finally figured this out, I drained about 6liters of oil.
Must have been overfilled to begin with. When I pulled the hex cap screw pointed at by the manual nothing came out. I figure she was dry/empty, likely because the oil was very clean it looked empty in the sight glass.

Ready to energize....
I think. Maybe. Perhaps.

Daryl
MN


----------



## sgisler (Oct 9, 2016)

Great find Daryl! Your markup doesn't seem to show up on your PDF. I'll have to check on my PC in case it's a weird Tapatalk thing. 


Stan
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 9, 2016)

It's the very obvious plug, I didn't see on below the gear on the left side.

Daryl
MN


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Oct 10, 2016)

Those are nice machines. That is a great find.  Should be fun to get that running


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwi (Oct 27, 2016)

Can't open your attachment (my problem) so don't know what model Colchester, on my Master the oil is filled to half way up the glass ands will drop away when running


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 27, 2016)

Is the oil you are using to viscous?
Is it not readily draining back the reservoir, sight glass?

Pic of my new lathe attached.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Kiwi (Oct 27, 2016)

that's a fairly new machine have you checked it out on http://lathes.co.uk/you probably could download a user manual I don't think the oils in a round head would suit  try http://www.clausing-industrial.com/detail.asp?p=L&m=featured


----------

